# Brute Storage Canister



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Got my canister and installed it i like it.

I took pics for anyone interested in picking one up.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

That would be nifty but my lift brackets get in the way....maybe I can rig something trick up!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

that is cool. is that made for the brute or something else?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My luck I would somehow rip that thing off, and it would be in the bottom of a mud hole somewhere....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

guarino113 said:


> that is cool. is that made for the brute or something else?


It's made for all 750's. I imagine 650i as well but not 650SRA.

there's 2 bolt holes unused if you look above the left right shock. that's why there are there. This is an optional part from kawasaki.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> It's made for all 750's. I imagine 650i as well but not 650SRA.
> 
> there's 2 bolt holes unused if you look above the left right shock. that's why there are there. This is an optional part from kawasaki.


Which sucks b/c they came from the factory w/ one in '05.... I guess they decided they wanted us to have to buy extra stuff if we wanted it

Boo Kawi on that one.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had mine on sense 06. Thought it would get ripped off right away...but its still on ther just fine. Been water tight too!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i take it there is a bracket molded to the canister to mount it with, an the strap (looks like ho-da part) keeps lid closed ? almost looks like duals, an evens out the rear, like backup light. just installed one on mine along with tail light lens 30 plus dollars for a piece of plastic, i built expanded metal brush guard to protect that little pos


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

thats really cool! i like that. never seen them before. what year are they off of? 
it kinda looks like a dual exhaust if u take a quick look at it. especially if u got stock exhaust cuz theyre both black. lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Offroadin89 said:


> thats really cool! i like that. never seen them before. what year are they off of?
> it kinda looks like a dual exhaust if u take a quick look at it. especially if u got stock exhaust cuz theyre both black. lol


Kinda think that was the idea. These were an option for all 05s-07s. Not sure about after. The lid screws on with a gasket and the strap just keeps it from unscrewing. Yes, the mounts are molded into the unit and the flanges are already on the Brutes


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

If it turns out that it doesnt fit once the 7" lift goes on ( i have a feeling it won't) I'll have it for sale.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Ill buy it if you do put that lift on.


----------



## DigitalChaos (Dec 3, 2009)

What's the part number? I would like to order one of those bad boys.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good to see you finally got one of those storage box's Steve. I know you been contemplating it for a while now.


......did you say something about a 7" lift :bigeyes:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep gotta go higher. i dont think that thing is gonna fit with that rear bracket.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

u gonna keep ur hl springs 2?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep springs are staying. Lift sold to lilbigtonka already


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

kk thanks back on topic sorry


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

How much are those things?


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought one off ebay yesterday. Hope it gets here this week so I can install it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

DigitalChaos said:


> What's the part number? I would like to order one of those bad boys.


39012-5013
 


Heath070707 said:


> How much are those things?


they are 40 off ebay!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres a pic of the 7" lift from the HL site. Looks like the can will be very close to the bracket but might fit. Its hard to tell from you pics since none are straight with the back of the bike.








https://www.highlifter.com/product_images/product_photo-large_image-1924.jpg


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Preebsd, looks like a massive lift you gona have on there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks close..


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks awesome but orange naw not a big fan of that color !


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like the orange!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

That is gonna look mint. I cannot wait to see pictures when complete. Checked my 08 that bracket is there for the storage as well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's the canister on with the lift


----------

